# Maxxis Detonator, 700 x 28c anyone had experience of them?



## Salty seadog (10 Dec 2013)

I have a whyte Montpellier on order and it comes booted with these Maxxis Detonator, 700 x 28c, Grey, Folding with Puncture Protection.

Does anyone have any experience of them and advise please?

many thanks,

s.s.d


----------



## vickster (10 Dec 2013)

They are pretty pants, not great grip and I had a couple of punctures in around 500 miles. Roll quite well though

I'd be looking to change them - my Cambridge now has Marathon Plus but they are a bit sluggish - for commuter so no punctures desired. Spa have the London version for a very good £20 a tyre

http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?show=2829&z=3593

Make sure you carry the little hex tool with you at all times or wheels won't come off


----------



## tuffty (10 Dec 2013)

I got a Whyte Suffolk two weeks ago which came with the Detonators as standard. Grip pretty poor, and punctured within 60 miles. Now replaced with a pair of Specialized Armadillos which are heavier but far more suited to winter roads.

And definitely make the little hex tool part of your regular kit - really not convinced of the merits of those "anti theft" skewers and think mine might have to be replaced soon as I've almost forgotten the tool twice already.


----------



## vickster (10 Dec 2013)

The tool lives on my house keys so I'll never forget it (bigger issues if lose keys)!

Actually looking at my computer, my tyres punctures twice in about 350 miles. While the stock Giant tyres on my roadbike lasted about 2000 before a fairy visit!

We need to start a 'Show us your Whyte' thread


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Dec 2013)

cheers guys 'n gals, Ithought they might be a bit poor, shame to put such a low end tyre on a fairly high end bike.

out of interest how high did you have them pressed up?


----------



## Jenkins (10 Dec 2013)

Why do you think they're called "Detonators"?

My Giant hybrid came fitted with them. The usual pressure in them was about 0psi as they punctured that often. Spend a few quid and get something anything better.


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Dec 2013)

See if the shop supplying the bike will do you a deal on your tyre of choice prior to collecting the bike.

Like a trade in but whilst the Maxxis are still brand new and unused so they can then retail them.

IME I would be surprised if they said no.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Dec 2013)

swapping before collecting was on my mind. sounds like a poor tyre....


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Dec 2013)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/michelin-pro4-endurance-road-bike-tyre/rp-prod81155

Just bought these - grey and black , 25mm. Light enough at 245g per tyre, and bound to be better than the Detonators...

Stu


----------



## tuffty (12 Dec 2013)

Salty seadog said:


> cheers guys 'n gals, Ithought they might be a bit poor, shame to put such a low end tyre on a fairly high end bike.
> 
> out of interest how high did you have them pressed up?


 120 psi, which is recommended max. I like a bone-jarring ride.


----------



## vickster (12 Dec 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/michelin-pro4-endurance-road-bike-tyre/rp-prod81155
> 
> Just bought these - grey and black , 25mm. Light enough at 245g per tyre, and bound to be better than the Detonators...
> 
> Stu


 
I punctured two of those on Saturday, at the same time! Avoid crap in the road! But yes, better than the Maxxis, no 28mm though I think


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Dec 2013)

Vickster, what pressure were you you running the maxxis at out of interest?


----------



## firvulag (22 May 2014)

I picked up a Whyte Suffolk from Alpine bikes in Aberdeen about a week and a half ago. After 5 x 15 mile commutes the front tyre sidewall literally exploded at 15-20mph on this mornings commute. No glass, may have hit a tiny stone on the road.

Popped down to Alpine bikes who were *fantastic*. They seemed appalled at how badly the tyre had failed and after seeing this thread were wondering why Whyte had not recalled them. 

Two new conti tyres fitted on the spot and free of charge.

In my view the maxxis detonator tyres are downright dangerous. I nearly took the Suffolk on the 60 mile King of the Mountains sportive this weekend. I took my other road bike instead. I shudder to think what would have happened if I'd had taken the Suffolk a blowout at 40+ mph.

Keywords: Maxxis detonator puncture failure dangerous problem


----------



## Crankpoet (23 Nov 2014)

I know this is an old thread but they are still selling the Maxxis Detonator on 2015 bikes! I bought my partner a Whyte Pimlico, she has had it 6 weeks, very light use at the maximum 10 miles a week and in 6 weeks she has had 3 punctures. The design of the tyres seems to encourage very small flinty stones to embed themselves in the tread of the tyre with inevitable consequences. It is an 'urban hybrid' bike so should be up to a mixture of surfeced but basically it fails to cope with the sort of gritty surface you get in parks and on cycle paths or on the side of roads. Just for reference inflated to 100psi. I have a pair of Continental Gatorskins on my road bike - 23cx700c and in around 900 miles this year have not had one puncture - the Detonator is an obviously flawed design.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Dec 2014)

Picking up on this old thread as it has appeared again I got my Whyte Montpellier booted with 700x28c gatorskins before it left the shop (no charge). All round pretty happy so far but not done more than @ 300 miles due to an injury.
I agree with you Crankpoet, a bike marketed as an urban commuter should be supplied as such.


----------



## Micou (10 Dec 2015)

Hello,i just had my News bike for one day for the first puncture in front !then 2days later on the rear,in the front found nothing inside tyre,for the rear a very small piece of glass.
So difficult to be confident again with this tyre.


----------

